# Just bought an Autoworld Batmobile



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

All I can say is Wow!The level of detail and speed for a 4 gear is astounding!Awesome!


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I really enjoy running mine around the track Too:thumbsup:


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

How do they get that kind of speed out of it?Back in the day the 4 gears were very slow even when new!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Funny, I am standing in Hobby Lobby and just had that car in my hands and a 40% coupon on my phone. I was VERY tempted, but my daughter needed some craft stuff...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Slide on a set of silicone tires and you'll like it even better, IMO...RM


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yep I used the 40 percent off coupon!


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

*Where can I get some silicones?*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> Slide on a set of silicone tires and you'll like it even better, IMO...RM


All my new AW 4-gears bottom out on my tyco track. Can you tell me where I can get silicones for the 4-gears, and if I can get someting with a little larger OD so that they will run on my Tyco track. (I have an AW drag strip and they do not have clearence problems on it).

Thanks.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.pennvalleyhobbycenter.com/slotcars/supplies/tires/siliconetires.htm


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I think Tommy Heister makes some, I have several chassis with bigger silicones, including an O Gauge '49 Merc with AFX Dragster wheels on it.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

alpink said:


> http://www.pennvalleyhobbycenter.com/slotcars/supplies/tires/siliconetires.htm


I think you want the AFX 1901's for vans. Depending on your hub width, you may need to chuck a dowell rod or round shaft in your drill, then slide the tire on the rod, get the tire spinning straight, then take an xacto blade and trim a little away while spinning the tire (just hold the blade to the tire)...Hope this helps...RM


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

tasman said:


> All my new AW 4-gears bottom out on my tyco track. Can you tell me where I can get silicones for the 4-gears, and if I can get someting with a little larger OD so that they will run on my Tyco track. (I have an AW drag strip and they do not have clearence problems on it).
> 
> Thanks.


Does the chassis bottom out, or is the guide pin dragging?

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I had issues with X traction cars at both ends.. Due to my excessive L&J rail height the mags stuck way too much, and the shallow slot depth made to blade pins ride. I ended up trimming most of the blades ends so they weren't riding the bottom of the slots. I wasn't happy with the pin side's performance.


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

*Chassis Bottoms out*



Marty said:


> Does the chassis bottom out, or is the guide pin dragging?
> 
> Marty
> Marysville, OH


The chassis bottoms out - I flipped the guide over to the pin rather than the slide. I can see the rail marks on the bottom of the magnet holders and magnets.

I don't have any problems with the AW Tjet Ultra Gs or Xtraction Ultra Gs, just the 4 gears.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I had issues with X traction cars at both ends.. Due to my excessive L&J rail height the mags stuck way too much, and the shallow slot depth made to blade pins ride. I ended up trimming most of the blades ends so they weren't riding the bottom of the slots. I wasn't happy with the pin side's performance.


 
I just replace the AW pins with the steel ones Aurora offered. Work great and don't break. :drunk: rr


----------

